# Methylene Chloride



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I just saw this. I know some of you do bathtub refinishing and wondered if you were aware of this danger.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec3_lnk1&pLid=138058


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My wife showed me that this morning as well. I have used that stripper on wood for several smaller projects and front door stripping. Fairly potent stuff. It will start getting to your skin through the orange latex refinishing gloves after about 30 minutes of working with it.

I always wear a respirator with the carbon filters for that product.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good info. Thanks doctor11.



Here's a link to OSHA standards http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/methylenechloride/


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw it myself, though I've never used it on the bathtubs I've ever done. Even when using other chemical strippers I use the heavier gloves made for use with chemicals. Yeah, they're bulkier, but it beats the alternative.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

When I first started, my Grandfather used "Rock Miracle" all the time. He believed very old school and often I would not remember the drive home from that stuff.
A few years ago, my town had a waste disposal day.( Batteries, computers, paints, ect) This guy drives up with a 5 of "Rock Miracle". I have no idea why a home owner would have that. The town worker just grabs it and is about to throw it in a dumpster, I yell "hey, thats Methylene Chloride, that is serious stuff". The town worker looks confused, walks over to his supervisor, the supervisor sends over a guy in a Haz Mat Suit and they place the 5 in a 55 gallon drum and seal it.
The Town worker looked like he pee'd on himself.


----------

